# Aftermarket Cat 2 micron fuel filter



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

I found this as an option for L5P Duramax engines: http://blackmarketperformance.com/store/p148/l5pduramaxcatadapter.html

This is more expensive than fuel filter options for prior Duramax engines. It used to be about $80 to convert to a Cat 2 micron fuel filter.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Stuff always expensive when new. The L5P uses a completely different filter, location and housing, and needs to have the sensor/heater assembly integrated. It's not just a simple thread adapter anymore.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

I've asked the manufacturer if it fits the Gen 2 Cruze sedans but I'm not sure if they'll know since they deal with Duramax truck parts. I assume the Cruze fuel filter housing is 100% the same as on Duramax trucks but you never know. GM is the company that once had something like 16 different radiator caps across all their models...


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Well FWIW the ACDelco fuel filter for the 2018 Cruze is the same as the 2018 6.6L Duramax trucks. However, the filter housing is a bit different. Our housing has its inlet and outlet on the same side, while the Duramax is in on one side and out on the other. That and the mounting looks a bit different. These could likely be modified easy enough to work, but the trouble will be the electrical. The connector appears the same, but ours seems to have all 7 pins used, and the Duramax has 6/7 pins used. Also, that filter in the picture looks fairly tall, it may ride pretty low on our cars. Maybe they have a shorter version?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I wasn't even thinking you wanted to run this on a 1.6

The 1.6 filter element is the same as the 6.6 element. 
The housing is different. Fuel line orientation is different, and the 6.6 filter bolts in place, the 1.6 snaps in place.
The Cat 1R0750 filter is over 7"tall. 
The 1.6 and 6.6 use a different connector on their respective fuel heater/water in fuel sensor modules, but that doesn't matter. What does is if they have the same bolt pattern, seal diameters, and layout for the sensor. I don't know off the top of my head if they are the same on the bottom.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

I looked at some online GM parts sources to see if I could find a diagram with the part numbers to check if it's the same. Everything on the Cruze shows a parts diagram with the filter and the screw-on filter housing as a part number, but the filter head at the top doesn't have a number listed to cross reference and see if it's the same on the GM trucks.

From what you guys are saying above, it's different.

I'm going to ask if these guys can mill a custom part to fit the Cruze. If they're making their parts with CNC machines it shouldn't be terribly difficult for them to crank out a part for the Cruze just as they make the pickup truck parts.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Rock Auto list this for the 2018 1.6L Cruze 

https://www.rockauto.com/en/moreinfo.php?pk=8714052&cc=3437536&jsn=874

and this for the 2018 6.6L Duramax Truck

https://www.rockauto.com/en/moreinfo.php?pk=8338932&cc=3438963&jsn=1035

From what I can see in the images, the electrical connector plug appears to be the same. 
The number of pins used is different though as I noted above.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

On a side note, I think this ACDelco factory filter is pretty good. On our little 1.6L engine it lasts quite a long time. 
I can see why Duramax owners may want a larger filter.
I imagine with the same element as us, they are only getting ~1/3 the mileage range from the same filter that we are.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Barry Allen said:


> I found this as an option for L5P Duramax engines: BMP L5P Cat Fuel Filter Adapter Black Market Performance
> 
> This is more expensive than fuel filter options for prior Duramax engines. It used to be about $80 to convert to a Cat 2 micron fuel filter.


Looking closer at this aftermarket part, it appears that they may be using the top/electrical parts from the OEM filter housing? It looks almost exactly like the top of the ACDelco OEM Duramax part. So, maybe you could change it for our OEM top off the Cruze filter housing?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

TDCruze said:


> On a side note, I think this ACDelco factory filter is pretty good. On our little 1.6L engine it lasts quite a long time.
> I can see why Duramax owners may want a larger filter.
> I imagine with the same element as us, they are only getting ~1/3 the mileage range from the same filter that we are.


For a 40,000 mile fuel filter change interval, a Cruze goes through about 1,143 gallons of fuel if you are achieving an average of 35 mpg. The same fuel is being filtered multiple times as it is returned to the tank from the fuel rail. I could be wrong, but the fuel gets filtered once and basically is clean. I can't see it picking up a whole lot of contaminents from a properly sealed tank, but it gets filtered again before it's sent forward to the high pressure fuel pump.

The same interval in a Duramax pickup achieving 20 mpg is filtering 2,000 gallons. That isn't a huge amount more fuel than a Cruze, but that's using a filter for about 75% more fuel.

All the Duramax owners I know with pickups prior to the L5P engine were switching to aftermarket filter setups to get a lift pump installed. The Duramax engine never came with one and it causes high pressure fuel pump failures in high mileage engines that are entirely preventable if you just have a lift pump.

I'm wanting to switch to better filtration because I also know Duramax owners with fuel injector failures that seem to be fuel related. It's just peace of mind to invest a little bit of money and get a a tighter filter.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

TDCruze said:


> https://www.rockauto.com/en/moreinfo.php?pk=8714052&cc=3437536&jsn=874
> 
> https://www.rockauto.com/en/moreinfo.php?pk=8338932&cc=3438963&jsn=1035


Typical GM. Can't just use the same filter housing to reuse a part on more than one vehicle?! It's like they're back to the 16 different radiator caps...


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

TDCruze said:


> Looking closer at this aftermarket part, it appears that they may be using the top/electrical parts from the OEM filter housing? It looks almost exactly like the top of the ACDelco OEM Duramax part. So, maybe you could change it for our OEM top off the Cruze filter housing?


The aftermarket specifies that it retains the factory water-in-fuel sensor and the factory fuel heater. Both of those things are desirable.

It's possible the same filter head fits on the aftermarket part, but the fuel inlet and outlet are in different spots. That's more work to reroute those. That, and the pickup filter bolts up to some holds in the frame. If the above poster is correct, the Cruze filter doesn't bolt up in the same manner. I'm wanting to find a bolt-in replacement.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Our Cruze's do have a lift pump so fuel supply will not be a concern. Fuel being re-filtered is not a big issue either, as it will not add to the contaminant load of the filter being passed through again. 

Lubricity or the lack thereof in ULSD is the biggest factor in pump and injector problems. A good additive will help with this. 

The only real gain I can see by going to this different filter for us is if it actually filters smaller particles than OEM, I am not sure what OEM is good for?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Barry Allen said:


> The aftermarket specifies that it retains the factory water-in-fuel sensor and the factory fuel heater. Both of those things are desirable.
> 
> It's possible the same filter head fits on the aftermarket part, but the fuel inlet and outlet are in different spots. That's more work to reroute those. That, and the pickup filter bolts up to some holds in the frame. If the above poster is correct, the Cruze filter doesn't bolt up in the same manner. I'm wanting to find a bolt-in replacement.


I have not looked real close at where our filter mounts, but it may not be to hard to make this one work. Modifying the fuel lines also should not be to hard. I think the biggest thing would be filter clearance to the ground.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

TDCruze said:


> I think the biggest thing would be filter clearance to the ground.


After rewatching the install video on the seller's website, I'm noticing that filter adds (minimum) 2" to the height of where the old filter was at. On the Duramax pickups it still doesn't hang lower than other components under the trucks. On the Cruze... that's going to be sticking down quite a bit.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Okay, so the connector itself is the same between the two units. The Cruze one uses all 7 locations as mentioned, and uses smaller gauge wiring, that's where the different part number for the replacement connector comes from 

The water in fuel sensor is wired (heater and fuel temp have same wiring pattern)differently in the Cruze. The extra wire is an ignition power wire. I'm going to find out if the sensors are the same today.

GM doesn't REALLY want you to use additives, but that's because that want you to think your car doesn't need them because ALL fuel is fine. Obviously not true. You CAN use fuel additives so long as they don't contain alcohol, Emuslifiers or metal additive packages.
They want you to use demuslifiers. This should be self explanatory...We don't want water running through the injectors or pump. An emuslifying additive makes the water separator worthless.

If you relocated the housing you could use this setup most likely(assuming the sensors end up being same part number) but now you're paying for the mount, and filter, and wiring, and fuel pipes and losing your water separator.


I'd rather add something like a Racor RxxxS series filter housing to what's already on the vehicle, than ditching it for one with less functionality.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> GM doesn't REALLY want you to use additives, but that's because that want you to think your car doesn't need them because ALL fuel is fine. Obviously not true.


Cummins spent years saying fuel additives weren't necessary... right up until they endorsed Power Service and put the Cummins logo on the bottle. Sure, additives aren't necessary if you're buying quality fuel from a reputable retailer, and I usually do. But fuel quality is variable and I'm discovering that there are some winter additives necessary for cold snaps near me and it doesn't hurt to run a summer additive as an injector cleaner on a regular basis.



> losing your water separator


The Cat 1R-0750 fuel filter does function as a water separator. It just doesn't have a drain tap on the bottom. I've not had any "Water In Fuel" messages displayed on the instrument panel, so I'm confident it's not an issue from my most frequently fuel supplier. If running a Cat spin-on fuel filter, I'd not really have a problem unscrewing that filter and draining it to get rid of water if I got any messages.

Today I emailed Baldwin. Their BF7637 filter is listed as a "high efficiency" model interchangeable with the Cat 1R-0750. I've asked them if they have a similar fuel filter with the same "high efficiency" but a shorter height, like something about 4" instead of 7 1/4" tall (but the same threads and gasket size).


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> GM doesn't REALLY want you to use additives, but that's because that want you to think your car doesn't need them because ALL fuel is fine.


I kinda understand their attitude. They want to sell cars that are transparent for users. Like their current Ecotec gasoline engines, they want people to be able to pump whatever 87 octane is available into the tank and forget about it. They don't like complaints from people about the function of their vehicles because they're not using the right fuel. It takes up time, effort, and it makes people blame the manufacturer for their own mistakes and not following instructions if their car takes some non-standard fuel.

For diesel passenger cars, I think GM wants the same. Cruze or Equinox (and Terrain), they want buyers to fill the tanks with diesel and forget about it. They don't want to sell a product that requires more effort for users.

For their pickups, I think most buyers are fine with a vehicle that needs more attention and effort. I'm one of those "truck guys" but I just don't have the need for a truck so I don't own one. My desire to have a more technically demanding and rewarding vehicle translates to my Cruze diesel purchase. I could have bought another boring gasoline car, but I didn't want that when an alternative was available.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The Caterpillar 1R-0750 is NOT a water separator. It's a fuel filter. It's meant to be a secondary filter in a system with a larger micron primary filter and separator. 
There's a reason aftermarket lift pump kits for the Dmax that use the 1R0750 or equivalent also have a water separator. I wouldn't ditch the stock unit to run this.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> The Caterpillar 1R-0750 is NOT a water separator.


Interesting. This reference lists it as a water separator: 1R-0750 Caterpillar Fuel Filter - Cross Reference

_Does this CAT filter separate water correct?
Yes, but 1R0750 doesn't have a drain on it._


It's not an official Cat source, though, so I wouldn't consider it to be 100% accurate.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I wouldn't consider that a legitimate resource either

This is the official resource

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Vaw2fnwNxuHeJcMI7nQ4QDddC&cshid=1552438850589

. Cat, Baldwin, Donaldson, all of them categorize this style filter as a secondary, or filtration only filter. None of the manufacturers list it as a water separator , that's why they dont have drains.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> Cat, Baldwin, Donaldson, all of them categorize this style filter as a secondary, or filtration only filter. None of the manufacturers list it as a water separator , that's why they dont have drains.


Gotcha. 

My understanding is that very fine filtration (2 micron) means any water in the fuel is squeezed into an emulsion as it passes through the filter, and thus can't easily be removed with a water separator. This is why dual filter setups have a coarse filtration first that is also a water separator.

How does the stock filter work as both a water separator and a filter fine enough to be considered "final' for the fuel system in our cars? Is the flow path for fuel through the WIF sensor and then into the center of the filter cartridge bowl, where water settles at the bottom?


----------

